# Marketing - Split Branding/Marketing?



## MichaelHenson (Nov 20, 2015)

So, I am slowly increasing marketing and building awareness and have a site for my "typical" stuff - portraits, headshots, etc.

I'm having some increased interest in my services on a freelance/corporate basis and am wondering if it would be best for me to split my marketing and branding for the different genres? I'm torn and could use some insight from those that have been there, done that.

Pros:
More focused marketing
More specialized "look" to those visiting either site

Cons:
Setting up and running two sites, social media profiles, etc. for each
Might be unnecessary busy-ness?

I'd love insights and whatnot. Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Nov 21, 2015)

Because of the substantial difference in client type, client needs/wants, and pricing models, I marketed, promoted, and advertised the retail portion of my photography business completely separate from the commercial portion of my business.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 21, 2015)

I think in part the answer needs to be related to your locale.  If you're in a large city, then absolutely, yes, split, however if it's a smaller, rural area, I think there's potentially more benefit to people knowing that it's 'you' vice the company.


----------

